# Electrical Problem??



## TheGaginator (Dec 9, 2010)

MOST of the time when i press the brakes on my passat (1999 2.8) the tach will shut off and if i hold the brake pedel down, my oil light with blink and the buzzer will sound. when the pedal is released, the tach goes back to working(its kinda jumpy) and my oil light will turn back off. there is NOTHING wrong with anything in the oil system, i replaced it all to try to fix this. i also replaced the crankshaft sensor and camshaft sensor to try to fix this. mayve a bad ECU? any way to tell? here is a video i made to help explain: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaYrbHZtM34 

Thanks!!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Always wanted to say this: your cluster's f**ked!!

Seriously though, it's probably your ABS module. Unplug it and see if it goes away.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

x2 on thinking it is the ABS module.


----------

